# Debian 3.0 (DVD) auf Notebook (VAIO PCG-FR315M) installieren



## seril (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammenm vorab sei gesagt das ich mit Linux bisher nicht viel zu tun hatte außer 2 Monate SuSE 7.0 Linux, was ich dann aber wieder entfernt hatte da ich zurück zur Windows Oberfläche wollte. 
Ich habe mich aber nun entschieden mit Debian in die Linuxwelt einzusteigen. 

Ich habe mir also Debian 3.0 DVD mit samt Handbuch gekauft und wollte loslegen (das ist allerdings schon knapp 2 wochen her und seitdem versuche ich krampfhaft erfolge zu verschreiben). Das Handbuch zur Hand genommen und die ersten Seiten gelesen die eigentliche Installation wollte ich dann direkt mit dem Handbuch vornehmen, also schön Schritt für Schritt, doch hier ging es schon los, einige im Handbuch beschriebene Abschnitte der Installation hatte ich gar nicht: 

Auswählen der Sprache hatte ich, doch schon ein im HB beschriebenes Intro hatte ich nicht mehr, den Status des Systemes hatte ich auch nicht mehr, wobei erwähnt wurde das dieser bei manchen Systemen so schnell überprüft ist das man ihn nicht mehr sieht. 
Die Auswahl des Tastaturlayouts hatte ich auch nicht mehr. 
So ging das Spiel weiter und ich hatte nicht wirklich die Möglichkeit mich am HB zu orientieren. 

Ich habe dann (mehrmals) versucht die Installation ohne Handbuch zu bewältigen, jedoch ebenfalls ohne Erfolg. Die Installation des Basissystemes hängt sich immer an der selben Stelle auf, und zwar kurz nachdem PCMCIA Treiber geladen wurden (Das geht so schnell, ich denke das ich es richtig gelesen habe, jedenfalls passiert da irgendwas mit PCMCIA) bei 95% und dann passiert gar nichts mehr, da steht dann nur noch "installieren der Extra Packete". 

An dieser Stelle sei gesagt das ich Debian auf meinem Sony VAIO PCG-FR315M (2,66GHz P4, 512MB Ram, 40GB HDD, ATI Radeon M) installieren möchte, wobei ich eine PCMCIA WLAN Karte der Firma Efficient Networks (Mod. 1021) habe die mir über einen Router die Verbindung zum Internet herstellen soll. 

Im Internet habe ich nun gelesen das es helfen könnte wenn man versucht Debian einfach mit einem anderen Kernel zu installieren, ich also schnell im Handbuch geblättert und tatsächlich, wenn ich beim "dbootstrap" statt zu entern eingebe "bf24" soll bei der Installation der 2.4er Kernel ausgewählt werden, genauso habe ich auch die Möglichkeit mit hilfe von "vanilla" den Standard Kernel zu wählen der mir alles bietet. 

Leider passiert da nichts außer einer Fehlermeldung: "could not find kernel image: bf24". 

von der Installation über den "expert" Modus habe ich die Finger gelassen (habe zwar mal hereingeschaut, aber da bin ich aufgeschmissen). 

Meine Frage nun an die versierten Debian User, wie kann ich es schaffen Debian auf dem Notebook zu installieren? Bitte habt verständnis dafür das ich nicht viel Ahnung habe und recht detaillierte hilfe brauche. 

Ich danke euch vorab!


----------



## imweasel (18. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

ich hatte mal eine ähnliches Problem mit einer PCMCIA-Karte (Netzwerkkarte).

Versuch mal ohne die Karte (also nicht eingesteckt) dein System zu installieren und erst wenn das System kpl. läuft würde ich die Karte einbauen und konfigurieren.
Also bei mir ging es dann.


----------



## JohannesR (18. Dezember 2004)

Wahrscheinlich ist deine DVD schon so neu, dass der 2.4er Kernel der Standardkernel ist. Dann sollte, afair, ein einfaches [Enter] helfen.

Gruesse


----------

